# How much time off Clomid before IVF and why?



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi

I've been taking Clomid for the last year and completed my last lot recently - no success and lots of horrible side effects.  When we spoke to private consultants they said I shouldn't have been kept on it so long, but in our area they won't let you do IVF unless you've done that first. 

Our consultant has now told us I have to be clear of Clomid (from the end of the cycle I last took the tablets) for 3 months before the clinic will do IVF.  This has been sprung on us and the clock is ticking in terms of time I have left to get my funded round in before the age cut off.  I hadn't heard of this 'rule' before and when I try to look it up online I'm getting conflicting info about whether there is a need for this or not and why it is needed.

I guess if that's their rule, I have to go with it, but I'd like to know more about why this is as we are considering trying a self funded round first as we don't want to delay any longer.  However, if there are reasons it might make IVF much less successful then obviously that isn't a good idea.

Does anyone know anything about this or can point me in the direction of any info?  Anyone else had this rule imposed? 

Thanks


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi AuroraAngel,

I've moved your post to the general treatment support area for 'Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen' as you'd originally posted in the diary area which gets very little traffic due to being a board to record diaries rather than receiving advice and support.

I'm sure someone will be along to help with answers to your questions soon 
Lots of luck 
Anj x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure of any specific reasoning to have a break between the end of Clomid and starting ivf.  My gut instinct is that it's more to do with NHS red tape but that is just my opinion.  Clomid is used in some ivf protocols anyway.  My consultant never had a problem with me running the two back to back and in fact encouraged us to do it in case we fell pregnant and could avoid ivf.  I took it on the cycle before that which we intended to start ivf on.  As it happened I ended up with a large cyst which delayed our treatment in the end because it stopped my cycle.  Do look in to the rules in your area as some areas will deduct any private cycles you have from your NHS entitlement xx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Anj and Dudders

I suspect it's rules for rules sake too as our consultant says that other CCGs don't ask for the 3 month thing.  So frustrating! I just wanted to see if anyone knew of any valid reason. 

I have checked about doing self funded and whether it impacts on the funded round as I know some CCGs won't fund if you have had any IVF before no matter how it was funded.  We have emailed our CCG though and they have no rule on this and we have the email to prove that, so if they do suddenly say we can't have it as we self funded, then we have something in writing to go back to. That's if 1st time doesn't work, but not counting my chickens! x


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi wondering if I can get some advice from this. Just wondering what area you're in Aurorangel. As me and hubby have just been referred for ivf and I'm also taking clomid atm. I was only planning on taking this last cycle (AF came today) so potentially would have a small gap between now and the time we start ivf but don't want to risk taking it if it's 3 months too. I'm sheffield based. 

Good luck with your journey hope it works out for you.x.x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Moonaominoo,

Since the last post on this thread, I've been told I don't have to wait 3 months afterall.  Our consultant at the local hospital told us we had to when she referred us to the fertility centre (at Liverpool) but they have told me that I don't have to. So another case of misinformation - we've had a lot of that, so always best to double check everything you're told and/or try to find out for yourself.

I have since found that there is some information out there that suggests if you're on Clomid for a long while it can thin the lining of your uterus and therefore make implantation harder (as the uterus needs to be nice and thick for good implantation) however I'm not sure how true that is.

How long have you been on Clomid in total? 

I would check with wherever you've been referred to about whether you should keep taking it or stop now.  Even if you've not got an appointment yet, you can always give them a call. That's what I did and they were really helpful.

Good Luck!

Aurora x

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Brilliant thanks for your advice. I will give them a ring tomorrow and check and see if I can get a sneaky appt out of them while I'm at it 😄. This will be my 4th month of taking it. Didn't know it thinned the lining of the uterus though. I had a chemical hope that didn't contribute to it not implanting properly.

Glad you didn't have to wait 3 months though. So where are you at on your ivf journey now. I was told I had a 6week wait at the latest for my first appt. Only been 5 days and I'm wanting IT to hurry up lol.x.x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your chemical  

I'm not sure if the thinning thing is actually true/proven, just something I've seen mentioned in a couple of places and I think it's when you take it for a longer period of time anyway, so don't worry.  From what I can see 4 months is not too much to be taking it - most give about 6 months worth, some more (like me) but there is argument over the usefulness of more if not responding at 6 months, so it sounds like your consultant is doing a good thing referring you now rather than just keeping you on it. I'm no expert though!  We just went through a year of having it, with no effect and several private consultants who we spoke to at the fertility show told us they wouldn't have done that and if you're not responding after a few months, at my age, it's not the best thing to continue and certainly not for a year.  But the nhs where I have been going have a process which involved being on it for that amount of time, which I feel has wasted several months for us. 

We have just had funding confirmed for our one and only round and due to go to an info evening at the Hewitt centre next week so hope things will start moving after that, but not sure exactly of any time frames.  ASAP I hope as I've waited long enough to get referred! Where are you going to?  Hoping your appt comes through soon!  Good luck and let me know how you get on 

Aurora x


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree that it seems daft to have people on it so long when they're not responding to it especially as it's known to be a drug that's not the best for side effects and risks. To be fair she does seem to have done good by us and I def would say it's a postcode lottery as we've not had to beg or attend loads of appts. First a lot straight in for my lapeoscopy, 2nd appt just a follow up to the surgery and clomid started and now 4 months down the line at 3rd appt referring us on so we are dec fortunate. I'm based i. Sheffiled so have the jessop fertility centre so I think we've got a good clinic. Just can't help thinking even a week of waitings too long lol. This whole process is so hard and the wait makes it worse.

Really hope the event evening is useful and makes you feel at ease let me know what you think of it. Even more so I hope your funded round is the lucky one for you and you don't have to continue with the pain of all this.x.x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you Moonaomimoo  

Sounds like you've had quite a good consultant and an efficient journey so far, but regardless it's always difficult and the waiting at any stage is so hard.

I don't know much about the Jessop (I did used to live in Sheffield for a few years though), but if it's a specialist fertility centre it should be decent.  I really do hope things go smoothly for you and you are lucky too x


----------

